# QEMM and DRDOS



## omniflare (May 13, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience installing/using these programs, I got a solid (i think) installation of DRDOS running, and i finally found a copy of QEMM, but after i ran instqemm and rebooted, now it says that there is "another 386 program active" and aborts the installation, when it brings me to the "do you want to terminate reboot or continue" part of that screen it freezes up and i cant get anywhere to fix.
Is there a DOS safemode? How can i get into the config.sys to edit and remove the settings that were put in after i installed qemm.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

I Dont know if this will work with DRDOS but it should work with standard DOS.
" If, immediately after installing some new program or driver, your PC locks up on boot, you have a few options to try to find the problem. Try booting using the f5 key. This will bypass the startup files.If you boot, then youve narrowed the problem to either the CONFIG.SYS or the AUTOEXEC.BAT. Now try booting while holding the f8 key. This will boot step-by-step. You will see on the display each line, one at a time, the startup files as they are loading. Allow each line to load until it locks up. There you will find the offending line. Now you can go in and edit it."

You will probably need a program like edit or EDLIN to edit the Autoexec and config.sys files. I don't believe that QEMM ever worked that well with standard DOS much less DRDOS. BOL


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

You could also start with a DOS boot disk, then inspect/edit the autoexec.bat/config.sys on your C: drive


----------



## cpuhack.com (Apr 25, 2002)

omniflare said:


> Does anyone have any experience installing/using these programs, I got a solid (i think) installation of DRDOS running, and i finally found a copy of QEMM, but after i ran instqemm and rebooted, now it says that there is "another 386 program active" and aborts the installation, when it brings me to the "do you want to terminate reboot or continue" part of that screen it freezes up and i cant get anywhere to fix.
> Is there a DOS safemode? How can i get into the config.sys to edit and remove the settings that were put in after i installed qemm.


The DOS equivalent of a "Safe Mode" is to boot from a bootable floppy disk.

I have many years of experience with QEMM...and unfortunately must tell you that it's not compatible with DR-DOS 7.x. Further, it's unnecessary with DR-DOS 7.x, or, with MS-DOS 6.x.x. By the latest editions of DOS, it was no longer necessary to use 3rd-party memory managers like QEMM...the built-in HIMEM/EMM386 combo is more than capable of providing a fairly efficient usage of that precious first 640K. In fact, there is already the DR-DOS EMM386 equivalent running in your CONFIG.SYS...and that's why your system is hanging now that QEMM is on there...(QEMM always had a nasty habit of hanging systems when a conflicting 32-bit memory manager was already loaded).


----------

